# Wismec LUXOTIC DF



## baksteen8168 (23/10/18)

So who will be bringing these in and what ETA / Price range are we looking at? It's almost my B-Day and my wallet wants to get me one of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/10/18)

So no one is bringing them in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

